# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  رضعات ماركة ديور

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 






*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*



*ماركة ديور تتألق بموديل والوان لرضعات اطفال* 


**

**

*هاد الون بيطير العقل {الرصاصي}*



**

**

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

وااااااااااو

كشخة 

يسلمووو يا عسل

----------


## باريسيا

*الله يسلمك* 

*مرسي حبوبه*

----------

